# Medium Light Line Test?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have a couple of spinning reels that would be better suited to a medium light freshwater or light saltwater rod than in their current use. Since this is a hole in my line up, tell me how you would set up a ML FW (or L SW) fast action rod for throwing 1/8 oz jigs, unweighted plastics, etc. Include line test and type and leader test, type and length.

Nate


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

8lb power pro with 4' 10lb Berkley vanish fluoro leader.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What LH said...or any brand you like


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

6lb mono with 3ft of 12lb fluoro leader. I currently use bass pro tite line and stren fluoro. Use it all the time with 1/8 oz jigs in saltwater. Never had any problems landing fish and it's cheap.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

8lb Power Pro. 4' of Seguar 15/20lb leader saltwater.


----------

